# Ocmulgee Indian mounds pics



## GAnaturalist

Here are some pics from Ocmulgee where I visited last weekend.

The first is of a piece of pottery that was fabric impressed (on the left), and then someone made a negative mold so you can see the fabric better (white piece on the right). I have always liked the shards with fabric impressions on them. Out of the thousands of shards I have from South Carolina, only a few have fabric impressions on them. 

The other pics are of some pots, and the mound. I forgot to take pics while inside the earth lodge. Pretty cool place.


----------



## Nicodemus

Nice shots. Strangely enough, I`ve never paid them a visit. Gonna have to do something about that.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32

cool pics  im  gonna go check that out one day.


----------



## DEERFU

This is a cool place, too bad it's on the outskirts of one of macon's ghettos. Definately worth a visit or two


----------



## bam_bam

I have been there several times and it just gets better each time. Great pics


----------



## magnumrecovery

Good pics. I had always heard of them but never knew where there were. I went there recently and really enjoyed myself. The underground lodge is great.


----------



## Al White

I've been there several times.  There is usually a 'festival' there every fall, i believe it's called the Ocmulgee Indian Festival?  They have teepee's, demonstrations, and lots of crafts there.  I try and take the kids every year, lots of fun!


----------



## snuffy

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.
Where is Bib Co. is this?


----------



## FishingAddict

Looks a whole lot like the Etowah Indian mounds (not shocking ), which are about 1/4 mile away from my house as the crow flies.

Good pics!


----------



## Red Man

The mounds are on Emory Hwy on the NE side of Macon. 

This weekend would be a good time to visit. It is the weekend of there Festival.

Hear is a little more detail

Ocmulgee Indian Celebration
September 20, 2008 - September 21, 2008 	 
Times: 10 a.m. - 6 p.m.

http://www.nps.gov/ocmu


Location:  Ocmulgee National Monument, 1207 Emery Hwy
Phone:  478-752-8257
Admission:  $5 Adults, $2 Children ages 6-12; Children under 6 free

Stomp your feet to the beat at the 17th Annual Ocmulgee Indian Celebration at the legendary Ocmulgee National Monument Indian mounds.

Creeks, Choctaws, Cherokees, Chickasaws and Seminoles adorned in brightly colored regalia will demonstrate ancient ceremonial dances performed on these sacred grounds in ancient times. Authentic Indian crafts, fine art, flute music and storytellers are featured. Native foods such as Indian tocos, fry bread, buffalo burgers and roasted corn will be available along with drinks, ice


----------



## GAnaturalist

mmmm....Indian tacos

must bring hot sauce......


----------



## bnew17

snuffy said:


> Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing.
> Where is Bib Co. is this?



Its right off interstate 16 before it turns into 75. not quite sure on the exit. been a while since ive been. i just know its not far at all off the int.


----------



## trad bow

You need to get off Spring Street Exit. The festival is ok if you can turn off the commercialization of some of the exhibits and the China influx of goods. It would be much better if the powers to be made everything be authinic and true to the Muskeegoun nation.


----------



## Red Man

I went this weekend with the kids. Had a great time, Though it is a little over commercialized. I will post some pics later. Don't have them with me at work.


----------



## mtnwoman

Great pics Al.
I was gonna try making it down this year but because of the gas I didn't.
I'd love to see some more Native American pics and events at the festival. Are those pics from this year?

Annie


----------



## Al White

Those are from a few years ago, we didn't make it out this year.


----------



## doublelungdriller

DEERFU39 said:


> This is a cool place, too bad it's on the outskirts of one of macon's ghettos. Definately worth a visit or two



amen on that.


----------



## mtnwoman

Thanks Al


----------



## Red Man

Finally got a chance to post some pics from this years festival.


----------



## Red Man

A few of the mounds


----------



## Red Man

And a few of the dancing


----------



## Nicodemus

Good pics Billy. Those two of Ben and Sawgrass are classic.


----------



## mtnwoman

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Red Man

Nicodemus said:


> Those two of Ben and Sawgrass are classic.



I thought those 2 might get your attention


----------



## snuffy

Very nice pictures.
Wish I had of went.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mtnwoman

Anybody else have pics of this years events?


----------



## mtnwoman

Nobody?


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco

My great grandfather (don't want to say work) but volunteered at those mounds. He was very proud of his heritage R.I.P.


----------



## auwalker24

I wonder how many artifacts are covered by earth on that property still????


----------



## backwoodsjoe

auwalker24 said:


> i wonder how many artifacts are covered by earth on that property still????



millions !


----------



## TNGIRL

Looks like something wonderful to attend!!


----------



## Willjo

The museum exibits have been redone, part of it is to finish this weeekend. They have a nice arrowhead display from Clovis to historic times. Me and my grandson visited this past weekend and enjoyed it.


----------



## Red Man

Almost time for the festival again.

Anyone going this year?


----------



## TNGIRL

please post the dates....


----------



## Elbow

That looks like fun! Please post those dates!


----------



## Red Man

TNGIRL said:


> please post the dates....





Elbow said:


> That looks like fun! Please post those dates!




Sept. 19&20


----------



## Indian Arrowhead Man

auwalker24 said:


> I wonder how many artifacts are covered by earth on that property still????



We relic collectors would probably cry to know.


----------



## irocz2u

where  in  ga  is  this


----------



## Resica

Been there many times. Always liked going up on top of the big one. We used to hunt arrowheads right across the highway from the mounds, did alright.


----------



## Red Man

irocz2u said:


> where  in  ga  is  this




Macon Ga.


----------



## Bow Only

In reference to your original picture of the fabic impressed, I have quite a few shards as some groups had higher concentrations of fabric impressed ceramics.  Sometimes, they'd take the twine that made the fabric and wrap a paddle and then paddle stamp the pottery.  I also have a few net impressed shards and it's pretty cool to see what their nets looked like.  Lets just say they didn't cull anything.


----------



## Hal

Festival is this weekend.
http://www.nps.gov/ocmu/index.htm


----------



## rex upshaw

i think gptv did a special on the mounds last weekend.  said that hawkinsville was a bigger hub then macon, back in the day.


----------



## TNGIRL

I will try to get out there on Sunday. Plans I can't change on Sat. but might be able to combine a short scouting trip to Rum Creek along with the festival on Sunday. thanks for the postings!!!!


----------



## Red Man

I will be there Sat.

May be there Sunday as well not sure yet.


----------



## Al White

I was there today, man it was HUMID!  I struck up a conversation with a fellow named Mike who was there knappin, and let me tell you what - this man can THIN one out like no other i've seen.  He gave me a few rocks to take home and mess up.  If you ever walk out of Ocmulgee tote'n some chert- be prepared to explain yourself.. LOL  I made it out with them, but after some explaining myself to the rangers.  I saw these two gorgets and thought Backwoods Joe might wanna see em.  One is a repro and the other is the real deal.  Any idea what the real one is portraying?  Chicken dance?  LOL


----------



## mtnwoman

Any one have pics from this year?


----------



## Pollywog

Really nice pics to look at thanx  for sharing them


----------



## seminoleslayer

if you get there early in the morning you might see some nice bucks and turkey roaming around


----------



## mtnwoman

No injun pics from 2010?


----------

